# Noodles Groom



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, she had her groom today, she is lovley and soft and fluffy and darker (you can't tell from the pictures but she almost looks ginger now) Hoping her coat will curl up a bit over the next few days but I do like what the groomer has done, thank goodness!

Before










After










After


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh a good job, she looks lovely in both and hasn't lost any of her character.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

So cute  I haven't plucked up the courage for the first groom yet.Malie looks like a sheep .My friend gave me some clippers for Christmas but hubby won't let me loose with them 
XClare


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks beautiful!!! I always wet my hands down and give Jake a few good rubs when we get home. It brings the curls back faster.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Oh a good job, she looks lovely in both and hasn't lost any of her character.


Your right, she still looks cheeky


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Chumphreys said:


> So cute  I haven't plucked up the courage for the first groom yet.Malie looks like a sheep .My friend gave me some clippers for Christmas but hubby won't let me loose with them
> XClare


If you do pluck up the courage pictures pls


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> She looks beautiful!!! I always wet my hands down and give Jake a few good rubs when we get home. It brings the curls back faster.


Thanks for the tip i'll try that


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Noodle looks lovely - and I'm sure that she feels lovely too, that post groom softness!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks really, really good. Think it's time Max took the plunge, he's looking a bit straggly!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oooh I just want to reach in and cuddle her! She looks sumptuous......and cheeky! Yes, just fluff her up with a bit of water and her curls will soon be back. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

The groomer did a fabulous job . . Noodle looks wonderful!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

nice hair do Noodle


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

She looks lovely what a beautiful little lady


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Ohh that little face  such a beauty  what a beautiful girlie x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful! Very smart indeed x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Noodle looks lovely - defo one of the better grooms I have seen...hang on to your groomer, good ones are hard to find


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments, Noodles coat has gone back wavy now, not quite so fluffy. I won't be so scared to take her next time.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, she looks so lovely, I can't believe how much she has grown so quickly!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lookin good Noodle .... love her colouring 

xxx


----------

